# FS: African Cichlid, Juvenile and Fry



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

3cm Ruby Red Peacock $2.5 each 
2.5cm Altolamprologus Compressiceps $5 each 
MINIMUM PURCHASE $10 FOR THE ABOVE









2" Electric Blue Ahli, Sciaenochromis ahli (unsexable) $7 each or $20 for three









2.5" Ruby Red Peacock Trio $25
Additional females at $5 each









6" Male Electrical Blue Ahli (Sciaenochromis Ahli) $30









PM please


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have some left...


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

interested in the trio


----------



## terelol (Jul 7, 2011)

PM sent!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I was just wondering what kind of lighting you are using?Your pix look great.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just common coralife normal output T5's, nothing special. It is the camera did the job.



Vman said:


> I was just wondering what kind of lighting you are using?Your pix look great.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available....


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

The fish are amazing I got a whole bunch.Thanks man. They are all doing great.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree, i got a trio of the Red Ruby Peacock Trio and they are beautiful


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

More ruby red babies available.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump...still have some available.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Man i would love to get some but you live too far


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

more fishes added.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available...


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

Do u ship?


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent!!!


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, I never figure out how to ship and I don't want to ship you dead fish.



Krashy_Cichlids said:


> Do u ship?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

plenty available...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

still have some left.


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

PM hurtling towards you with great haste!


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Gavin? If this is you then, his fishes are great i got my first cichlids from him and they are noy about 4' big and healthy. i got the trio rubbies and they are he best ones in my tank. beautiful fishes.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

chixclids said:


> Gavin? If this is you then, his fishes are great i got my first cichlids from him and they are noy about 4' big and healthy. i got the trio rubbies and they are he best ones in my tank. beautiful fishes.


yes this is Gavin


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, it is me. Glad to see you here.



chixclids said:


> Gavin? If this is you then, his fishes are great i got my first cichlids from him and they are noy about 4' big and healthy. i got the trio rubbies and they are he best ones in my tank. beautiful fishes.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

any pics of the comps?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Comps are in the first picture. They are young juveniles.



silvciv888 said:


> any pics of the comps?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

More fish added.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have some....


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent......


----------

